# Customer "broker"?



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

the subject line wasnt to thrilling.

but anyways, has anyone heard of people/companies that you can hire to get the contracts for you? im hoping not one that just low-ball everyone to just get the accounts, but like a service where a commercial account calls in and you call you "broker" i guess you would call em, and they do the estimate for you, or they are the ones that go door to door trying to get business, and work off a commision? just curious, and im sorry if im beating a dead horse!


Phil


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*broker*

I have 1 guy on comm. he is also one of my plow/salt truck drivers
but a broker type I would have to think about that one. jm2c


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

well, i dont know if youd even call em a broker, just someone that works off commision to get you the accounts. just didnt know the word im looking for


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

The work I think your looking for is salesman.

Sounds funny doesn't it.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

In Philadelphia, most giant lawn care companies sell every account they can and then sub out the work. I have been contacted by subs who offer me all the work I can handle but have never taken them up on it.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

There used to be a guy in the Cols Ohio area, that was a major player in the landscaping business. Not the 1st piece of equipement to his name, strictly sub'd everything out, just took his cut and ran.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Maybe he earned his money. I have had the same 3 commercial clients for 14 years. The positives are: I have grown with my clients, I always get paid, successfull comfort zone. Negatives are: Higher gross profit with greater risk.


----------

